# Something that distrurbs me



## hunterclaus (Apr 15, 2012)

I have been going down to the wayside park for about forty years now. There and the Gulf Breeze side when it was open.

Since the reopening of the pier I have met many very nice and helpfu people.

However, I have also noticed a lot of the homeless, jobless people frequent the pier.

This in itself doesnt bother me as I am temporarily jobless, but not homeless, myself.

What bothers me are the BUMS.

They prey on you (for lack of a better word) and solicit any and all handouts they can get. 

One this past Saturday went so far as to argue with me about whether I could afford to buy something he had. (Which I didnt even see with him).

He moved in on the nice lady the next vehicle down from me and as I was leaving the bridge I saw him pull in behind her on a very nice new looking dodge pickup.

He told me he had no gas, no job, no home. Where did he get a ride like that?

Maybe I'm too sensitive about this. But they are becoming more prevalent down there. I wont stop going down to fis.

Just getting it off my chest I suppose.

Do any of the rest of you have any thoughts on this?

I realize that some of the BUMS may even be so good at what they do that they are better off than some of us, and BUMMING is their job.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

You can start y cosing down the shelters and free soup kitchens. These places enable the scum to continue their lifestyle without having to do anything for it. no more free chow and comfy place to sleep and starvation and exposure will start to curtail the heard.


----------



## GallantReflex (Mar 22, 2008)

TheRoguePirate said:


> You can start y cosing down the shelters and free soup kitchens. These places enable the scum to continue their lifestyle without having to do anything for it. no more free chow and comfy place to sleep and starvation and exposure will start to curtail the heard.


Now that is what I find disturbing...


----------



## paul s (May 31, 2011)

I don't get bothered too much by them but when it happens I just tell them they're not in my budget..


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

I don't get bothered too much by them but when it happens I just tell them they're not in my budget.. Smooth move :yes: ,,, paul s ,,, Ill have to remember that one. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

GallantReflex said:


> Now that is what I find disturbing...


^this


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

TheRoguePirate said:


> You can start y cosing down the shelters and free soup kitchens. These places enable the scum to continue their lifestyle without having to do anything for it. no more free chow and comfy place to sleep and starvation and exposure will start to curtail the heard.


Sheesh!! Why not just poison the soup? Homeless check in...


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

TheRoguePirate said:


> You can start y cosing down the shelters and free soup kitchens. These places enable the scum to continue their lifestyle without having to do anything for it. no more free chow and comfy place to sleep and starvation and exposure will start to curtail the heard.


this is what Hitler and the Nazi's believed. 

try renting Planes, Trains and Automobiles sometime with John Candy. everyone is capable of being homeless if things go wrong. 

imagine a housewife who gets beat and who finally has enough and decides to leave, where does she go? where does she take her kids? 

how bout a businesman who gets stabbed in the back by his co-owner who steals all their money and then leaves him with a mountain of debt he has to sell his house, car, and everything to pay back. 

i can name a bunch of scenario's but many people go homeless for one reason or another. I have been broke many times myself, and i was a millionaire at one time as well. thats the cycle of money, it comes and goes.

just cause you were lucky and were born or married into wealth doesn't make you above them.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I tell them to show up right back here monday morning for a job. Most turn and walk away. 

I had one guy show up back where I told him the following day, worked him fir 3 months. I have no problems offering work for wages, but im not a atm!


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

I wasn't born or wed to money but I guess I am lucky. I am wed to a good wife and work (some hard/some not so hard) and savings have made me comfortable in my old age- Not rich but not poor. It's ok to be down on your luck and work yourself back up. The point is some of these people are doing the same thing they did a year or two ago- When does it end?


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

they tend to congregate within a few miles of soup kitchen, areas where tourists tend to be more likely to give them handouts, and less likely for the cops to come get them.. which means piers, beaches, bridges, etc that have a few businesses around but not too many. 
I remember when I first got down here (12 years ago) the Okaloosa Pier entry area, beach and boardwalk was crawling with them but so many complaints came in so the cops and security shooed them away.


----------



## hunterclaus (Apr 15, 2012)

It's actually the ones that dont want to take no for an answer that get me. AS I say I am currently looking for a job too. I am lucky and I have somewhere to stay.

They just kind of seem overbearing. They pretty much know you dont want to make a scene.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

If you are truly down on your luck that's one thing but the majority of them ere alcoholic druggies that don't take no for an answer.them there is the scam artists and they really piss me off.


----------



## paul s (May 31, 2011)

I never had one say anything after I tell'em they're not in my budget..


----------



## Scardog7 (Oct 11, 2011)

paul s said:


> I never had one say anything after I tell'em they're not in my budget..


Perfect reply and not offensive. 

No need to be hateful to another human being. Everyone has their reasons for where they are in life. Many struggle with untreated mental health conditions. Sometimes it's just a, "But by the grace of God go I." Regardless, unless you're offering real help then just dismiss the situation with a quick reply.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

A lot of people try to say, "why don't homeless people get a real job?" The problem is without a permanent address is how I understand it that there is no way for them to be taxed. It's a vicious circle.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Day laborers do not have to have a permanent adress, they pay their taxes daily for their wages. I do not see how when offered a job, they cant take it. I have handed food out to folks on the side of the road, till one day when one of them peeled the bannana I gave them, took one little bite and through it in the ditch. I will keep my money, my food, my job and my medocra life. Dont ask me for anything if your not atleast trying. And im not talkin about tryin to hold a sign or a hand out!


----------



## Capn Hook (Jan 9, 2012)

What I do, is if I see one coming before he can ask me I ask him "Hey can I have a dollar?" You should see the look on faces then!!!


----------



## Shane Lewis (Mar 31, 2012)

chicon monster said:


> If you are truly down on your luck that's one thing but the majority of them ere alcoholic druggies that don't take no for an answer.them there is the scam artists and they really piss me off.


Could not have said it better myself, but I will add to it.
For everyone that thinks we should feel sorry for everyone that is homeless and give them money "we" have worked hard for... 
I will not even try to change your thought process, but I will explain mine. 
If they are homeless for the bad decisions they have made like abusing drugs, alcohol, crime and just being lazy. It's that persons responcibility to correct themselves and learn from their mistakes. Not Mine!!! 
I was raised by the "Big Boy Rules" you screw up it's on you. You get one shot, so don't screw it up. I took that very seriouse and it made me work very hard for what I have. It's very obviouse that several people in todays society feel that they are owed everything. When you start down that path of giving people crap for nothing... that triggers some people to keep doing nothing. Not everyone feels thankful for recieving your free handout. They "The Lazy Ones" will look at your kindness as weakness and will prey on you and expect it from others too. If they can get something for nothing then why work for anything. Really if you are not going to continue to give that person what they need to survive, don't start the cycle. I once heard, "Give person a fish he eats for a day... Teach a person to fish... he eats for a life time." LOL funny since this is a fishing forum... 
Don't get me wrong, I don't wish for anyone to be homeless, but if they are really on the up and up. Their are alot of local churches and shelters that will help people. However they will not supply them with cigarettes, alcohol or drugs. In my career as a law enforcement officer I never ran into a homeless person that did not have atleast two of the above mentioned items on their person.
Bur if you really think you can help all of them. Start having Pizza Night at the bridge and you will see that I am right. watch their numbers grow and your kindness will run out.:thumbsup:


----------



## Shane Lewis (Mar 31, 2012)

chicon monster said:


> If you are truly down on your luck that's one thing but the majority of them ere alcoholic druggies that don't take no for an answer.them there is the scam artists and they really piss me off.


Could not have said it better myself, but I will add to it.
For everyone that thinks we should feel sorry for everyone that is homeless and give them money "we" have worked hard for... 
I will not even try to change your thought process, but I will explain mine. 
If they are homeless for the bad decisions they have made like abusing drugs, alcohol, crime and just being lazy. It's that persons responcibility to correct themselves and learn from their mistakes. Not Mine!!! 
I was raised by the "Big Boy Rules" you screw up it's on you. You get one shot, so don't screw it up. I took that very seriouse and it made me work very hard for what I have. It's very obviouse that several people in todays society feel that they are owed everything. When you start down that path of giving people crap for nothing... that triggers some people to keep doing nothing. Not everyone feels thankful for recieving your free handout. They "The Lazy Ones" will look at your kindness as weakness and will prey on you and expect it from others too. If they can get something for nothing then why work for anything. Really if you are not going to continue to give that person what they need to survive, don't start the cycle. I once heard, "Give person a fish he eats for a day... Teach a person to fish... he eats for a life time." LOL funny since this is a fishing forum... 
Don't get me wrong, I don't wish for anyone to be homeless, but if they are really on the up and up. Their are alot of local churches and shelters that will help people. However they will not supply them with cigarettes, alcohol or drugs. In my career as a law enforcement officer I never ran into a homeless person that did not have atleast two of the above mentioned items on their person.
Bur if you really think you can help all of them. Start having Pizza Night at the bridge and you will see that I am right. watch their numbers grow and your kindness will run out.:thumbsup:


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Capn Hook said:


> What I do, is if I see one coming before he can ask me I ask him "Hey can I have a dollar?" You should see the look on faces then!!!


I like that one:thumbup:. I will give a ride, put gas in a car, or buy a meal for just about anyone in need but I don't give out cash. 

Was in Pcola one day after a long day of fishing. I was tired, smelled terrible, and was driving a beat up car. Pulled up to the gas station and a guy came up and told me that his truck had broken down and he had his family in the car. I asked where they were headed and he said he didn't know, they lived in the car. Filled up his tank for him and he asked me for my address so he could pay me back. I was a little wary but he seemed alright so I gave it to him. Never expected to hear anything more about it but about 2 months later I got a letter with 80 bucks in it and all the card said was "thanks for the gas".


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

sniperpeeps said:


> I like that one:thumbup:. I will give a ride, put gas in a car, or buy a meal for just about anyone in need but I don't give out cash.
> 
> Was in Pcola one day after a long day of fishing. I was tired, smelled terrible, and was driving a beat up car. Pulled up to the gas station and a guy came up and told me that his truck had broken down and he had his family in the car. I asked where they were headed and he said he didn't know, they lived in the car. Filled up his tank for him and he asked me for my address so he could pay me back. I was a little wary but he seemed alright so I gave it to him. Never expected to hear anything more about it but about 2 months later I got a letter with 80 bucks in it and all the card said was "thanks for the gas".


That is great that happened.most of the time they are scam artist if they are asking for gas money.found that out a couple of times when they do the same scam twice.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

sniperpeeps said:


> I like that one:thumbup:. I will give a ride, put gas in a car, or buy a meal for just about anyone in need but I don't give out cash.
> 
> Was in Pcola one day after a long day of fishing. I was tired, smelled terrible, and was driving a beat up car. Pulled up to the gas station and a guy came up and told me that his truck had broken down and he had his family in the car. I asked where they were headed and he said he didn't know, they lived in the car. Filled up his tank for him and he asked me for my address so he could pay me back. I was a little wary but he seemed alright so I gave it to him. Never expected to hear anything more about it but about 2 months later I got a letter with 80 bucks in it and all the card said was "thanks for the gas".


That's fantastic but rare. Sadly, so many con artist are out there, the ones that truly need help get turned down. 
Had one guy claiming he was from Dallas and his fuel pump went out on his van while traveling with Wife and kids. Only needed 12 bucks to get it fixed. 
I asked him, If he did not have 12 bucks needed for a fuel pump, how was he going to get gas to get back to Dallas, and why the heck did he drive to Pensacola on such limited funds? Never got a believable answer, though could of been legit. Never no anymore.


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

you guys must be driving nice cars or something,everytime i come to a redlight were panhandlers are they walk past my old van.hmmmm.but the hey can i get a dollar or two thing turned on them before they use it on you works great.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

There is a thin line between those people and us. I pick and chose the ones I help, and it aren't many who get my hard earned $. I just hope my fine line doesn't break and leave me sleeping in the park. 
I don't mind helping the people who are not able to work, but I don't like to help folks who chose not to work.


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

sniperpeeps said:


> I like that one:thumbup:. I will give a ride, put gas in a car, or buy a meal for just about anyone in need but I don't give out cash.
> 
> Was in Pcola one day after a long day of fishing. I was tired, smelled terrible, and was driving a beat up car. Pulled up to the gas station and a guy came up and told me that his truck had broken down and he had his family in the car. I asked where they were headed and he said he didn't know, they lived in the car. Filled up his tank for him and he asked me for my address so he could pay me back. I was a little wary but he seemed alright so I gave it to him. Never expected to hear anything more about it but about 2 months later I got a letter with 80 bucks in it and all the card said was "thanks for the gas".


I wouldn't of filled them up for 80 in case they were trying to scam me but i would of given them some and told them not to worry about it. good for you for doing that. 

had something similar happen to me.. some trashy women came up to me in a parkling lot at publix and begged for money for diapers for her baby. she said the husband and the baby was in the car and they really needed help. she was almost crying.. i gave her a couple bucks, i really didn't have cash on me anyway. she almost started crying and said "thank you every little counts" and i realized she was being authentic. everyone has a tough time to go through at some point.. looking back i wish i would of told her to follow me and gone in and bought her diapers.. but its very awkward to have a stranger come up to you like that in a parking lot and catch you off guard 

some of us have family/friends we can lean on ...


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

There is a huge difference between the homeless and the panhandlers.

Not all panhandlers are homeless.

Most homeless are too proud to panhandle and also are smart enough to find help.

Panhandlers only want cash and they do not want any other "help" forced upon them by general society.


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks Johnson. I Figure i look sketchy enough people don't ask me for much. I haven't run into much trouble when i'm out there fishing.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

Luckily I tend to look scruffy enough and wearing my older fishing clothes I tend to look more like them so rarely do they bother me... or maybe its because they don;t want to mess with a scruffy 6'5" guy lol

You know what, I hate to turn this political but this will become MUCH MUCH MUCH worse in the coming years before it gets better. We will need to fish just to feed our families.


----------



## hunterclaus (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm glad there are so many replies. I see that I kinda of feel like most of you do. Yes it is the pnahandlers that I'm talking about.

The one the other day wanted to sell me a rod and reel. Why didnt he want to keep it to fish with and feed himself?

I dont get it.


----------



## Christophi (Apr 26, 2012)

I really, really hate Bums/Beggers. In fact I about beat the s#@$ out of one in Chattanooga, TN. I bought my Fiance (Who I proposed to just three hours before this happened) a fancy cupcake, it was all wrapped up in a little box. Anyways this obvious crackhead came out from an alley begging for money, told him I had nothing so he started begging for the box. 
I told him to get lost and instead he crossed behind me and reached out for my Fiances arm. I grabbed him by the back and shoved him face first into a shop window. He then turned extremely "Ghetto" (Yes he was black) He backed up and started saying how he was gonna beat my cracka ass and whatnot. I charged him and he about pissed on himself and took of running, hoping a fence into an alley. I probably should have handled it different, I know if I would have caught him it would have ended allot worse(For him) but I was young and dumb back then, plus there was allot of obscenities spoken that I didn't recount on here that pissed me off. 

I did buy an old deaf/mute homeless man a Mcmuffin combo and a coffee when I was in New Orleans. He wrote a god bless thank you note on a piece of the bag.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> There is a huge difference between the homeless and the panhandlers.
> 
> Not all panhandlers are homeless.
> 
> ...


My sentiments exactly. I try to think of what I would do if I were homeless to become "unhomeless". Funny, of all the things that come to mind, standing by the road with a sign and begging for change isn't one of them. I stand by the fact that even in today's economy if you truly TRY, i mean TRULY TRY you should be able to scratch up odd jobs here and there working as a day laborer. So, in my opinion, if a guy (or girl) is standing anywhere begging for money rather than using that precious energy trying to find employment he/she doesn't really want out of their current situation. And if that's the case, if they are content to continue to exist as a bum, well, I'm not going to facilitate that.


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Capn Hook said:


> What I do, is if I see one coming before he can ask me I ask him "Hey can I have a dollar?" You should see the look on faces then!!!



Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Someone above (sorry too lazy to look back and give you credit) said it correctly. If they are really just in a bad spot there are many many ways to get help. The thing is that the legit places that help will not allow them to be drunk, high and expect them to try and help themselves.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

I dont know where all this help everyone is talking bout.. I know of people out of work and homeless that do not do drugs and are not drunks.... but since they were not elderly, or pregnant, or female, all they qualified for was food stamps.... food stamps would not pay their rent..... the odd jobs they got were not enough to afford all the deposits needed to get a home. what are all these help programs everyone is talking about??


----------



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

I don't like the guilt trip that over comes me when I see a pan handler. The way they play on ones emotions, and you give because you drive off feeling guilty if you don't. ... That guilt trip feeling has pissed me off to the point where I am so mad I don't give! Rather I donate $50 to the red cross or cancer foundation every year and be done with it. I also know some hard working families that have nothing, so what I don't need I give to them. I have an elderly neighbor that never gets visitors and has no money, so I always bring them dinner or when I clean out my freezer, I bring stuff to them. My boss has hired the guy on the corner for odd jobs and they work a day or two then don't show up. Or they get caught on camera stealing. Never has one actually worked out with long term employment for more than a week.

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Shane Lewis said:


> Could not have said it better myself, but I will add to it.
> For everyone that thinks we should feel sorry for everyone that is homeless and give them money "we" have worked hard for...
> I will not even try to change your thought process, but I will explain mine.
> If they are homeless for the bad decisions they have made like abusing drugs, alcohol, crime and just being lazy. It's that persons responcibility to correct themselves and learn from their mistakes. Not Mine!!!
> ...


I think that what alarmed some posters in this thread is the un-Christian attitude demonstrated by a certain other poster. Being a Christian is easy when you don't give two shits about the New Testament, jmnsho.


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

I suppsoe I pick and choose and hope that I make good choices in most cases, knowing that I will be scammed some of the time. I just feel fortunate enough that I can and should do it.....maybe I'm nuts.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

Breeze said:


> I dont know where all this help everyone is talking bout.. I know of people out of work and homeless that do not do drugs and are not drunks.... but since they were not elderly, or pregnant, or female, all they qualified for was food stamps.... food stamps would not pay their rent..... the odd jobs they got were not enough to afford all the deposits needed to get a home. what are all these help programs everyone is talking about??


I think the biggest problem, is that it is at the point where they are EXPECTING help... no wait, I meant EXPECTING the government to pay for everything they need to live, when they see they will not get it, it makes them bitter, nasty and just mean... so they start going after other people thinking they can live off others.

There are PLENTY of programs to help them get entry level jobs and day labor as long as they are WILLING to work... the problem is they are not really willing, or they have their expectations set where they want to start at $100,000 per year and won't take anything less.


----------



## SeaBit (Jan 22, 2008)

So.......no one can answer Breeze's question? Is that just about right?


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

SeaBit said:


> So.......no one can answer Breeze's question? Is that just about right?


http://pensacolahomeless.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/ssg0112.pdf

http://pensacolahomeless.com/?gclid=CM6W88TlhbACFQbznAodpU8dkg


----------

